# Is A tohatsu outboard the same as Mercury?



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I am interested in getting a 6HP outboard for a Soloskiff. I was going to buy a Tohastu, but I can't find any dealers near Austin that sell that brand and I would rather not buy online. I think Cabellas has a 6 HP Mercury. I read that Tohatsu makes the mercury outboards, so is it the same product?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Not sure whether there is or ever was a Tohatsu-Mercury connection but for sure there was (maybe still is) a Tohatsu-Nissan connection...not sure where I gained the impression, maybe hearsay, but I always understood the relationship was the same as the old Evinrude-Johnson (two names under the same brand).

I purchased a new 50 HP Nissan back in '99 from a dealer at Bee Cave for a scooter boat I was building and I believe there was also a dealer in San Marcos. Not sure whether those guys are still in business but a Google search might be helpful.

FYI that '99 Nissan still runs like a top! Tough little outboard and simple to work on.

EJ


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I believe Tohatsu still makes all of Mercuries small motors. For awhile I think between around '92-'98 or so either yamaha or tohatsu made small 2-stroke outboards for Mercury, tohatsu and yamaha. The old 6hp yamaha 2 stroke short shafts are awesome. I believe there's a couple of tohatsu dealer in Houston if you don't mind making the drive. 

Where you planning on using that soloskiff? I didn't think those were rated for a 6hp? I have a similar microskiff and would be interested in comparing the two on the water.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was told not too long ago that the Tohatsu 150 HP is a rebranded Honda. This came from a dealer that sells them. 

I was not asking about smaller motors, so they may be a completely different story.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

My 2006 Mercury 9.9hp 4 stroke is made by Tohatsu. Great outboard.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Call Tohatsu and ask. They have wonderful support staff up around Dallas.

The Brand Tohatsu can only be sold in the US up to 115? now. The only difference between Tohatsu and Nissan is the sticker. afaik.. Mercury? Ask.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

JimD said:


> Call Tohatsu and ask. They have wonderful support staff up around Dallas.
> 
> The Brand Tohatsu can only be sold in the US up to 115? now. The only difference between Tohatsu and Nissan is the sticker. afaik.. Mercury? Ask.


I don't believe that is accurate. The following is a response I got from a dealer down in Rio Grande Valley that sells them. I was asking about 150HP outboards at the time.

"I can recommend two 150's that are excellent motors, the new Tohatsu 150 which is actually a re-branded Honda and the Suzuki 150. I'm building myself a new South Bay 200 and my choice is the Suzuki 150. the reason, it was re-designed about 6 years ago by Tohatsu and is made by Tohatsu employees in the Suzuki factory. Tohatsu, if they made a 150 would have been my choice as Tohatsu is the best motor on the planet, bar none! But, now that the Suzukes are almost completely Tohatsu, they're awesome as well."


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

just some info i loacted to help you guys determine what is what personally give me an older Johnson or evenrude and i am happy!!!

"Nissan is really Tohatsu - Nissan doesn't build outboards at all.

Merc and Tohatsu have been involved in a joint venture/reasearch together for quite a few years now.

They first built the (made in Japan) single cylinder 4 and 5 horse 2 stroke models a number of years back and then moved on to build all the portable 4 stroke models (so if you look at a 15 horse or under 4 stroke whether Tohatsu, Nissan or Merc with the hood off you can not tell the difference).

And yes, alot of Mercs traditionally never had cylinder heads (referred to as "headless" or "split block" design).

That was a sign that the powerhead had actually been built by Yamaha (who to my knowledge never used the headless design on any of their own branded motors).

So to answer your finally question "are some tohatsu really mercury engines?"

The answer is NO - BUT alot of Merc's are really Tohatsu's - Merc is not building them - they are doing nothing but providing the paint colour and the decals, the motors (whether Merc, Tohatsu or Nissan) are pure Tohatsu.

The day is coming soon when the only true Merc build outboards on the market will be the Optimax and Verado lines - and it's probably only a matter of time until production of those is farmed out somewhere as well...."

here is there link appears you can get a higher HP in the staes

http://www.tohatsu.com/


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Depends- 
Looking or super power? Our largest, highest horsepower TOHATSU four stroke outboard, the BFT 250 hp, brings a large displacement 3.5 liter V6. 

In the two stroke there is the 115TLDIÂ® outboards provide our TLDIÂ® 115 hp outboard is no exception.

Did not realize that they make the big 4 stroke now and the top 2 stroke is the 115.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

You don't need a dealer.20 hp and under can be ordered online and delivered to your house. Save some cash.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tohatsu and Honda are in bed together too somehow


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a nissan 5 hp for many years and ran great and never stopped. I think nissan and tohatsu small motors are the same. Ive heard a lot of good things about the small (5-50hp) tohatsu.


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Tohatsu*

Honda has aquired Tohatsu last year. the Tohatsu dealer in New Orleans told me while i was there. New Tohatsus look like a Honda painted blue.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Tohatsu used to license Merc's Optimax direct injection two stroke patents and technology, maybe that is where the confusion is coming frome.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I asked that question to the Merc guy at the boat show, he said that Tohatsu builds the small motors on a special line at their factory. I Know Tohatsu build the single cylinder engines in several lines. But since merc is the only one that exhausts through the prop hub I thought it might not be, but he confirmed it is.
He also said Tohatsu announced they were no longer going to sell motors in NA under the Tohatsu brand.

I am also interested in the 6hp but i would like one you can haul laying down like in a trunk or the back of the truck. He said the MErc can be but there is only one side you can lay it on and then its iffy. The oil will drain out of the motor and you will lock it up, apparently happens alot with these small motors. 
So portable is not exactly accurate.

I think Tohatsu makes Mercury, Nissan, Suzuki, and Evinrude, Look at the specs all have same bore stroke weight profile dimensions etc. Not sure about Yamaha and Honda.

I'm ok with that I've heard tohatsu builds a great product. But I would like one I can lay in the back of my Suburban.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

FISHP said:


> I asked that question to the Merc guy at the boat show, he said that Tohatsu builds the small motors on a special line at their factory. I Know Tohatsu build the single cylinder engines in several lines. But since merc is the only one that exhausts through the prop hub I thought it might not be, but he confirmed it is.
> He also said Tohatsu announced they were no longer going to sell motors in NA under the Tohatsu brand.
> 
> I am also interested in the 6hp but i would like one you can haul laying down like in a trunk or the back of the truck. He said the MErc can be but there is only one side you can lay it on and then its iffy. The oil will drain out of the motor and you will lock it up, apparently happens alot with these small motors.
> ...


 I have a 9.9 HP Yamaha 4 stroke that can lay on it's backside or 1 of it's sides. The other side is a no-no. There is a decal diagram on the motor showing this. Yes, it is an oil drainage issue. I'm sure the Yammy 6HP is the same way.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of good motors out there. A good question is where is nearest dealer and what does that dealer sell? Just a thought but sooner or later you may need some help and it may be tough to get it from an e-dealer.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Tohatsu tried not to compete with the other motors it branding with. So if there's not a dealer around you, its probably because the same motor under another brand name is at your dealer. Like my dealer use to carry Honda's and Tohatsu. But now that Tohatsu four strokes are repainted Honda's, they only carry Tohatsu.


----------

